# MHF fishing match and family fun weekend?



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

It looks as though interest in the Fishing Competition has waned as late, but I'm just finding out if there are any folk still interested, 
I have the beehive Rally (Central) for June 27th to 29th and we could hold it then.
If your interested let me know, and I can get the ball rolling

Zoe


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Not saying a lot on here tonight are they Zoe? :roll:


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

im ready for a fishing comp when and where.regards vince


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Would love to but in France them dates


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Zoe

We would be interested if we can keep diary clear.

Ed


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We will be on a plane to Malaga on the 29th with my Daughter and family, looks a nice venue though, we may give the site a go later in the year, if we can get the time off work at the same time that is :wink: 

Anne


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope Gaspode, very quiet, and a fishing comp for two?
Com on folks there were loads of you on the origional thread.


----------

